# UV meter



## bikerchicspain (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi guys, Has anyone got a UV meter and are they any good?

Which is the cheapest and the best, and are they necessary?.

Ive been looking to get one for a while now, some of the ones i have seen are over a 1000 dollars and euros. I had a look at Mega Ray one but that to is quite expensive, If you are abreeder then maybe it works out at a good price, but for me just to make sure my reps at work and at home have the right uv intake it is exspensive, and yes before anyone asks i have tried to get work to pay for one but that is as likely as Kansas never getting a Tornado ever again.


----------



## Cameron (Mar 7, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> Hi guys, Has anyone got a UV meter and are they any good?
> 
> Which is the cheapest and the best, and are they necessary?.
> 
> Ive been looking to get one for a while now, some of the ones i have seen are over a 1000 dollars and euros. I had a look at Mega Ray one but that to is quite expensive, If you are abreeder then maybe it works out at a good price, but for me just to make sure my reps at work and at home have the right uv intake it is exspensive, and yes before anyone asks i have tried to get work to pay for one but that is as likely as Kansas never getting a Tornado ever again.



i don't have one, never saw the need for it myself. it would be a good tool to have, but i don't want to pay the prices. you said "the cheapest and the best"...those words don't go together very well. you usually get what you pay for. the cheapest usually won't be the best.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Mar 7, 2011)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> bikerchicspain said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, Has anyone got a UV meter and are they any good?
> ...


----------



## Seiryu (Mar 7, 2011)

The thing with UV meters are you technically need 2 different types.

One reads how much microwatts your bulb or sun is putting out. This is the UVB reading. 

The other reads the UV Index. Both of which need to be read if you really want to get into being accurate.

Too High of UV Index's can be bad, even if the microwatts are in a good range.

For instance, you have a bulb that is reading 250 uW/cm2. Great, that's a good number. However, it has an index of 15. Which is very high. Technically you could run into issues because the Index is so high.

If you just want the UVB output though. I would just get that one. Usually bulbs don't have bad Index's (some do, it happens).

UVB Meter - http://www.solarmeter.com/model62.html

UV Index Meter - http://www.solarmeter.com/model65.html

They are some of the cheaper ones I have seen.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks rob I honestly did not know about the index, Maybe i should read more on UVA/B.
It has made me think more about getting one.


----------



## B K (Mar 8, 2011)

Seiryu said:


> The thing with UV meters are you technically need 2 different types.
> 
> One reads how much microwatts your bulb or sun is putting out. This is the UVB reading.
> 
> ...



Good Info


----------



## Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I think if you replace your tubes every 6 months and get them outside in the sun as often as you can, you'll be fine. Even the best indoor lights are nowhere near as good as free sunshine. I've contemplated buying the meters several times and always decided against it.


----------



## Seiryu (Mar 9, 2011)

Tom said:


> I think if you replace your tubes every 6 months and get them outside in the sun as often as you can, you'll be fine. Even the best indoor lights are nowhere near as good as free sunshine. I've contemplated buying the meters several times and always decided against it.



Yes I agree. Especially if you live in a warmer climate, UV meters really aren't necessary. The only upside to owning one, is if you don't care about the cost and really want the best indoor bulbs at all times.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh i agree totally, sunshine can only be imitated up to 80% but my torts at work havent got the luxury of getting outdoor sunshine, and i just want to make sure they are ok. I do replace the tubes evry 5/6 months but they are mounted at the factory so not all of them are at the right height for certain reps.


----------



## cueboy007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I just bought a solarmeter 6.2, and it arrived today. I'll test it out when I get home.
I think it's a useful tool, and a good investment in the long run, you don't have to guess if you need to replace your bulbs.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont think my boss will let me spend over a 100$. Thing with bosses is they only think of the money, not the animal, Thats where us workers come into it, At our shop we actually care for the animals and traet them as our own.
I have the bites to prove it, Some one brought a ferret in to tame it as it is totally wild, its 4 years old and its nasty. My right hand is full of bites and bruises, but im not giving up yet or he will have to be put to sleep,but i think that he deserves a chance, my hands will heal, and then if he still has to be put to sleep i will know i did my best to save him..

Going back to the uv meter is there a cheaper one out there that is affective?


----------



## Balboa (Mar 10, 2011)

I am of the opinion that if a keeper is going to RELY on lamps to provide the majority of D3 requirements for a tortoise (and/or is also interested in providing balanced "close to nature" lighting for their tort's well-being) meters are no-longer optional but a requirement. There can be considerable variation in uv output of lamps. There can also be considerable risk to tort health from excessive exposure that can easily occur, especially with "high-dose" lamps like the MVBs that are so popular. The only way to really tell is to measure frequently with reliable instruments.

That being said I'm as guilty as anyone of not having taken the leap. It is a chunk of change to lay out. The reality is though its chump-change compared to the well-being of my torts and I need to find the cash.

Instead for now I opt to hope that between the uv lamps and dietary vitamin D their needs are being met. Were there no supplementary D in their diet I would seriously lose sleep over the matter.

As Tom mentions, for those who can provide their torts with adequate outside time, it really seems to be a non-issue. Its those of us (who probably shouldn't have torts in the first place) in more northern climates that need to worry.


----------

